# Oyster knives - for critique



## SENC (Nov 12, 2022)

Another post for input/critique from the experts - this time the knifemakers (and anyone else with an opinion - except @Tclem ).

These are my first 2 oyster knives - made from a kit, the metalwork isn't mine). I fouled up a couple of the holes so there are slight gaps around a couple pins, and the fit to the knife blanks aren't perfect. I used different sized pins on each knife to decide which style I liked best. I also shaped the blade end of the scales at different lengths relative to the blank to see how each looked - one to the curve in the blank, the other mirroring the curve but a millimeter or so below it. This area was the toughest to get right and neither are spot-on.

Overall I'm happy with this first effort and learned some things along the way - but expert eyes will certainly see flaws and hopefully have some advice for me.

One is a walnut burl, the other burly DIW. Both sets of scales were stabilized many years ago.

Thanks in advance for your insights.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 12, 2022)

They are both beautiful but the diw is my fav. I know nothing of making knives so I have no critique, I only know what pleases my eye.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 12, 2022)

@Tclem said to tell you (All Shucks )

Reactions: Funny 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 12, 2022)

I think they look awesome DIW my fav!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 12, 2022)

As an expert knife maker and amateur hairstick maker, I will email you plenty of pointers that will guide you to becoming an expert like myself.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SENC (Nov 12, 2022)

Tclem said:


> As an expert knife maker and amateur hairstick maker, I will email you plenty of pointers that will guide you to becoming an expert like myself.


I don't need rocky mountain oyster knife advice, we eat real oysters around here!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Gdurfey (Nov 12, 2022)

Henry, before I can give aproper critique I really need to feel them, heft them, check balance, etc. they look fantastic but for a real answer, I will PM you my address and will pay for return shipping…..in 10 or so years.

Gorgeous. I am looking forward to trying my first knives…..behind a few dozen other projects. Enjoying all your work, please keep sharing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 12, 2022)

Henry I'm not a knife maker to to my eye they look spectacular! DIW really stands out to me!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 12, 2022)

But you ARE a knife maker! Super nice! DIW is splendid! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 12, 2022)

I'm not a knife maker either but both look great. DIW for my fav as well but both are beautiful. You critiqued yourself and learned from your mistakes so it's a win-win. Keep it up!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 12, 2022)

SENC said:


> I don't need rocky mountain oyster knife advice, we eat real oysters around here!


I am from louisiana. I’ve eaten one or two letters lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 12, 2022)

Tclem said:


> I am from louisiana. I’ve eaten one or two letters lol.


And here I didn't think you could get any more backards.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Nov 13, 2022)

Am not a knife maker but I have installed a handle or 6. If the hairline gaps bother you, try filling the walnut with black gel ca glue around the handle area. The diw is strikingly colored and because of that, you would need to mix up a tiny bit of close matching colored epoxy. Possibly thin it as per @Barb hardener recipe and apply it around the center pin (probably dripping it off a toothpick) 
Personally, I wouldn't do it on either of those. They don't appear to be in any danger at the moment.
On your next go round, you may want to opt for a colored epoxy bed between the blade and the handle. It does 3 things. 1 help hold the handle. 2 seals the back of the handle from water penetration so you only need to worry about the exterior finish. 3 it conceals any slight wave in the handle to blade mating surfaces.
All in all, I like em both. I took my 2nd, 3rd, 4th, and 5th handles back off a year or 2 after doing them to make adjustments.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 2 | Useful 2


----------



## SENC (Nov 13, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Am not a knife maker but I have installed a handle or 6. If the hairline gaps bother you, try filling the walnut with black gel ca glue around the handle area. The diw is strikingly colored and because of that, you would need to mix up a tiny bit of close matching colored epoxy. Possibly thin it as per @Barb hardener recipe and apply it around the center pin (probably dripping it off a toothpick)
> Personally, I wouldn't do it on either of those. They don't appear to be in any danger at the moment.
> On your next go round, you may want to opt for a colored epoxy bed between the blade and the handle. It does 3 things. 1 help hold the handle. 2 seals the back of the handle from water penetration so you only need to worry about the exterior finish. 3 it conceals any slight wave in the handle to blade mating surfaces.
> All in all, I like em both. I took my 2nd, 3rd, 4th, and 5th handles back off a year or 2 after doing them to make adjustments.


Thanks, good advice!

There are a couple reasons I started with oyster knives: #1 is I will use them, hopefully heavily, each year, #2 is they don't need to be perfect and will get banged up for certain. So, I thought they'd make great "training ground".

On these, I used stabilized wood - and will continue to use that for all oyster knives knowing they'll get heavily exposed to wet - so I won't worry too much over them. I will give both a good waxing and buffing, that should be enough protection. One modification I do plan for these is to grind a bit on the blade, mainly to round the tip. I like this style oyster knife, but the tip is WAY too sharp and would likely chip/snap. It would certainly do damage to a wrist/palm.

I have a few more I'm going to make for myself for practice, then may make a few for family members for Christmas.

Thanks to all of you for your comments!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 13, 2022)

They look great to me,nice job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Nov 13, 2022)

Beautiful design and execution

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 13, 2022)

I've only put handles on a few knife blanks over the years. One thing you didn't mention - did you peen the pins in place? Fairly easy to do with brass pins and I think it helps secure them and the handle. It also can hide any miniature gaps between the drilled holes and the pins. You can also add bolsters at the forward edge of the handle. A metal bolster might protect the handle from getting scratched and chipped by wayward oyster shells. The only other thing I can think of is if you like the feel in your hand. If not, you can grind and file the blade blank as well as the handle to get a better fit. I had a fixed blade knife blank that had a shape I didn't like all that much. So I ground off the part I didn't like and it felt a lot better in my hand.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 13, 2022)

DLJeffs said:


> I've only put handles on a few knife blanks over the years. One thing you didn't mention - did you peen the pins in place? Fairly easy to do with brass pins and I think it helps secure them and the handle. It also can hide any miniature gaps between the drilled holes and the pins. You can also add bolsters at the forward edge of the handle. A metal bolster might protect the handle from getting scratched and chipped by wayward oyster shells. The only other thing I can think of is if you like the feel in your hand. If not, you can grind and file the blade blank as well as the handle to get a better fit. I had a fixed blade knife blank that had a shape I didn't like all that much. So I ground off the part I didn't like and it felt a lot better in my hand.


I should have mentioned - I actually used corbys rather than straight pins - so where I messed up was on the countersinking on the DIW. I got a little lazy and was holding the scales by hand rather than clamping then down when drilling the counter sink.

I love raw oysters, so like a beefier knife and handle with a little heft to it that fills my hand and has a good purchase for my thumb - so these work for that. Only time will tell whether these blades will stand up, but I think a less aggressive blade grind will help as will removal of the point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Nov 13, 2022)

They certainly look pretty to me. Love that DIW version. I do wonder if the very smooth, stabilized wood is going to give you issues with the grip when it's wet but it looks like a good shape for the way it's used.


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 14, 2022)

SENC said:


> I should have mentioned - I actually used corbys rather than straight pins - so where I messed up was on the countersinking on the DIW. I got a little lazy and was holding the scales by hand rather than clamping then down when drilling the counter sink.
> 
> I love raw oysters, so like a beefier knife and handle with a little heft to it that fills my hand and has a good purchase for my thumb - so these work for that. Only time will tell whether these blades will stand up, but I think a less aggressive blade grind will help as will removal of the point.


I've never tried corbys pins. Do you peen them after screwing and gluing into place? If you don't peen them, why counter sink - wouldn't you want the corbys pin to seat in the hole with little or no gap?


----------



## SENC (Nov 14, 2022)

DLJeffs said:


> I've never tried corbys pins. Do you peen them after screwing and gluing into place? If you don't peen them, why counter sink - wouldn't you want the corbys pin to seat in the hole with little or no gap?





The counter sink is for the larger diameter section - the main bore is the center section, which matches the holes in the blade blank. The scales are drilled to that smaller bore, then bored partially through at the larger diameter. This allows the corbys to capture and clamp the blank to the blade.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## SENC (Nov 14, 2022)

2nd round. Holes and fit improved, but I fouled up the curly Koa by trying to use 1 batch of epoxy for two knives (it was the 2nd) and it had started to set so I didn't get it flush with the blank. Still functional, though, so I have 5 knives to test on oysters.

The snake wood with mosaic pins is my favorite, but happy with the FBE, too. I went with copper corbys in the FBE, hoping they'll tarnish.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 14, 2022)

SENC said:


> View attachment 233727
> The counter sink is for the larger diameter section - the main bore is the center section, which matches the holes in the blade blank. The scales are drilled to that smaller bore, then bored partially through at the larger diameter. This allows the corbys to capture and clamp the blank to the blade.


Ah, now I see. I was thinking about the tiny counter sink you make when using straight brass pins. That counter sink allows the brass pin to expand when you peen it over. At least, that's what the video I used said when I made my knife with straight brass pins.

Your latest batch look really nice.


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 14, 2022)

Triple play! Super nice! Chuck


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 14, 2022)

Looking good.


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Nov 14, 2022)

If they'll shuck an ersta then they'll shuck a nuther one... get busy!

Alan


----------



## SubVet10 (Nov 14, 2022)

I have only made a few knives. I would say those are something to be proud of. Regarding the scale gap: I had the same happen on a paring knife I made the wife. Basically, always check for flatness even on a supposedly flat and true surface. And dry fit as much as you can.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 14, 2022)

SubVet10 said:


> I have only made a few knives. I would say those are something to be proud of. Regarding the scale gap: I had the same happen on a paring knife I made the wife. Basically, always check for flatness even on a supposedly flat and true surface. And dry fit as much as you can.


Yup, even the knife blanks can be ground unflat.


----------

